# cemented silver or silver crystals directly into anode bag?



## solar_plasma (Jun 18, 2013)

I read here on the forum, that someone (can't find it anymore) has put the silver powder directly into the anode bag of a silver cell without casting an anode. Nowwhere else I read about this since. Is it a bad idea? If not, what are the disadvantages? I guess, there must be a reason, why most do that extra step to cast those anodes.

I have recovered towards 500 g silver and start to concentrate my learning about it's re- and rerefining, now.

I am very curious about someblack powders I foundin some unpure slimes, if it just is something like mangan compouds,oxides or...maybe...Au or PGMs...can't believe ther are precious metals other than silver in those heavy plated flatwares I processed...test is in progress.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think the reason for casting anodes is to ensure electrical contact between the small cast anodes.

Whereas in a powder from you will have to keep tightening the anode bag since it will decrease in volume;
the electrolysis will stop when their is no electrical contact.

So I think cast anodes are preferred over powder anodes since their is a lot less maintenance involved in running the cell.

Their can also arise other difficulties in using anode as powders.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 18, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=17233&p=177131&hilit=+silver+cell+shot#p177131


----------



## nickvc (Jun 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly GSP used to use the crystals to pack between the bars and K.A.Driver was using grain which he made from the crystal. The advantage is a larger surface area the disadvantage was pointed out above maintaining contact as the crystal dissolves and passes through your filter.


----------



## autumnwillow (Feb 18, 2018)

9kuuby9 said:


> I think the reason for casting anodes is to ensure electrical contact between the small cast anodes.
> 
> Whereas in a powder from you will have to keep tightening the anode bag since it will decrease in volume;
> the electrolysis will stop when their is no electrical contact.
> ...



If the feedstock is continuous wouldn't it be ideal to have it in a powder form because you wouldn't have to melt the powder to form shots and any uncoverted AgCl will remain in the anode bag?

What are the other diffuculties that could arise?

Sorry for reliving a very old topic.


----------

